#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  [ФПМТ] 9 - 12 августа - ретрит по Махамудре и Випассане Махаяны с досточтимым Лобсангом Намгьялом

## Гелек

9 - 12 августа досточтимый Лобсанг Намгьял, ученик ламы Сопы Ринпоче и Чодена Ринпоче, учитель ФПМТ, проведет на ретритной земле "Тубтен Линг" (Радужное, Подмосковье) четырехдневный ретрит по медитации на относительной и абсолютной природе ума на основе методов Махамудры линии Ганден и Випассаны Махаяны.

Четыре дня ретрита разбиты на сессии медитации, которые будут сопровождаться устными наставлениями по двум ключевым практикам: Випассане Махаяны и Махамудре (линии Ганден). Практики подойдут как тем, кто уже имеет опыт буддийской медитации, так и тем, кто только начинает ее изучать. Те, кому интересна Махамудра Гелуг, смогут начать свое знакомство с этой системой, а те, кто изучали Махамудру других линий или Випассану Тхеравады, смогут по новому взглянуть на ставшие привычными техники медитации.

Ретрит будет включать наставления и многочисленные сессии сидячей медитации и медитации при ходьбе.

АНКЕТА ДЛЯ РЕГИСТРАЦИИ 

ПОДРОБНАЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ (УСЛОВИЯ, ОПИСАНИЕ, ОБ УЧИТЕЛЕ И Т.Д.)

Мероприятие на Facebook

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Для ознакомления: Досточтимый Лобсанг Намгьял - Семинар "Как медитировать"

----------


## Гелек

8 августа - непосредственно перед ретритом - в гомпе Тубтен Линга будет проведен *ритуал подношения Четырех Мандал в сочетании с молитвами о долгой жизни Учителя (и всех Учителей Дхармы в целом*). Начало в 19:00 - все желающие могут (и это очень благоприятно с т.з. кармических причин для дальнейших встреч с Учением и Учителями) присоединиться.

Кроме того, каждый день в ходе послеобеденной сессии будет выполняться практика Будды Медицины линии ламы Сопы Ринпоче (участие, опять же, смогут принять все желающие).

----------


## Гелек

*Изменение*: 

Пуджа Четырех Мандал пройдет в рамках самого ретрита, 12 августа. 8ого на ретритной земле мероприятий не будет (а в буддийском зале в ОМе пройдет практика, приуроченная к всемирному молебну о Тибете, под руководством геше Тукдже). Сам ретрит начнется 9ого августа примерно с 12 часов.

----------

